

LESS or SASS? Which do you prefer? - harishchouhan

Which CSS preprocessor do you prefer and why?<p>The reason I have asking this is, I learned LESS mainly because Twitter Bootstrap came with .less files.<p>But whenever I search, I found more resources (code snippets) about SASS. So before considering the it just wanted to know if there are any advantages.
======
ostikk
I've tried using SASS a few times but keep going back to LESS so I can
configure Bootstrap variables. Also, bootswatch.com uses LESS so that's a big
motivator is stick with LESS.

